# Help from Brits needed!



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

I am moving to Dubai in August, and one of my sons is moving to England! Ack...what a challenge. He has been unable to find out the answer to a question that I thought you guys might be able to help with.

With an unlocked IPhone, can he get a pay-as-you-go setup with a data plan? What about international calls?

Can you direct me to a company or resource on this? (I hope, I hope)!

Barbalee


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

There are lots of options available for pay as you go. Your best bet is to check out the websites of the main providers:

Vodafone

O2

T-mobile

3 mobile


They are all much the same in terms of quality, though some offer better coverage in some areas. 3 Mobile is the one that is probably most complained about, but is usually cheaper. They all have coverage maps on their websites.

There are some other providers that piggyback the networks above. They may be worth looking at but I have no personal experience of them:

Virgin Mobile

Tesco Mobile

Sorry, it wont let me post links, but you'll find them easily enough through Google. Just remember they are mobile phones and not cell phones in the UK 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

m1key said:


> There are lots of options available for pay as you go. Your best bet is to check out the websites of the main providers:
> 
> Vodafone
> 
> ...


You bet that helps...it gives me a starter on research with him. Thanks!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> You bet that helps...it gives me a starter on research with him. Thanks!


No problem. I forgot to include Orange. They are one of the major networks, though they and T-Mobile are in the middle of merging. You can buy the sim card online or in the 1,000s of shops on any high street...


----------



## pinkfairy (May 18, 2011)

Orange and T-mobile have now teamed up so the network coverage is much better and they have a lot of good service plans! 
3 also have good network coverage but Iv not heard many good things about them! 
If you have a look on: wwwDOTmoneysupermarketDOTcom you can do a comparison and get a better idea!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

pinkfairy said:


> Orange and T-mobile have now teamed up so the network coverage is much better and they have a lot of good service plans!
> 3 also have good network coverage but Iv not heard many good things about them!
> If you have a look on: wwwDOTmoneysupermarketDOTcom you can do a comparison and get a better idea!


Hmmm...the site shows me lots of options for phones, but I can't find any info about the cost of a pay-as-you-go plan or international call rates. Thanks, though. It was a good digging!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can suggest that if your son gets a data plan to have him use skype to make his international calls (unless he gets one heck of a good rate from the mobile providers). If he is in a wifi area, shouldnt have any issues. You can even set up your skype to forward incoming calls. I dont do this but my friend does and that is how her family from the usa calls her here. Incoming calls on cell phones here are free.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

You cam check out here also:

http://paygsimwithdata.wikia.com/wiki/UK

Very handy for all countries and sim options.

The best place for international calling rates is the operators own websites, they have all that information on their payg sections.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> Hmmm...the site shows me lots of options for phones, but I can't find any info about the cost of a pay-as-you-go plan or international call rates. Thanks, though. It was a good digging!


I can't post links, but if go to the Vodafone site, click on price plans > pay as you go. You'll see a link on the left for call charges. Also look under the freebies bit as it details options around free data etc.

For O2 got to the site and add /tariffs/payandgo

On the Orange site click on pay as you go phones and then on the left you'll see a link for pay as you go price plans

For 3 Mobile there is a link at the top of the page for pay as you go and the info is on the first page.

For t-mobile hover over the shop link in the top navigation, you'll see a link for pay as you go deals

There are price comparison sites you can use such as uSwitch and Money Supermarket.

Carphone Warehouse is a large independant chain that sell all the major providers...


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

As a follow-up a personal recommendation is http://giffgaff.com/ who offer actually unlimited data not fair usage and are very flexible.

As others have said, for international calling, install Skype on his iPhone and add Skype-out credit, much cheaper than calling internationally from a mobile.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so grateful to all of you! If he can't figure this out from all your help, he better move back in with Mom (heaven forbid)!
THANK YOU!


----------

